# WAGO E Cockpit OPC UA mit Authentifikation verbinden



## rasoul_1989 (6 Oktober 2017)

Hallo 
wegen meiner Projektarbeit verwende ich PFC 200. gerade lese ich meine Werte durch OPC UA ohne Authentifikation
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Wie kann ich mein Verbindung mit Authentifikation erstellen? ich habe durch OpenSSL die Public u. Private *,Pem Datei erzeugt. aber ich habe keine Ahnung , wie ich in E Cockpit anlegen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## HausSPSler (9 Oktober 2017)

Hi,
fürchte das ist aktuell einfach noch nicht eingebaut. Auch in CODESYS und PFC200 SL fehlt das aktuell noch.
Aber vielleicht weiß der Wago Support da mehr.
Grüße


----------



## HausSPSler (25 Oktober 2017)

Hi, 
Kann nur ne Ansage zu CODESYS machen:
Kommt zu 3.5SP12 (Dezember) mit CODESYS auch mit PFC200/PFC100  Man muss den Security Agent aus dem CODESYS Store installieren. Über diesen die Zertifikate verwalten dann geht OPCUA verschlüsselt.  
Grüsse
Edwin Schwellinger


----------

